# Meet CAO President Tim Ozgener in Nutley, NJ 12-4-08



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

At Havana Cigar Vault 
481 Franklin Ave. 
Nutley, NJ 
973-667-6688

From 5:00-8:00 pm....special deals on CAO's will be going on while Tim is in the store. Stop on in and say hello.


----------

